# 2010/2011 still pictures or videos show us your best



## DJ Contracting

I don't have anything this season worth posting YET but it's still early let's see just your best please. -DJ-


----------



## mossman381

Here you go DJ. My video 




And a few of my fav pics for the year


----------



## DJ Contracting

Thanks Mossman way to get the party started.


----------



## JohnnyU

A couple good ones so far:


----------



## DJ Contracting

Looks good Johnny U


----------



## mossman381

Nice John. I am not a dodge guy, but the flares and the H2 wheels make that dodge look tough.


----------



## Beachernaut

I like both of those setups.
Not on the level of those above, but here's a couple from me.


----------



## cmo18

mossman381;1165932 said:


> Nice John. I am not a dodge guy, but the flares and the H2 wheels make that dodge look tough.


When watching your video I noticed the rubber flap on your wing bends backwards. Does it leave a small strip between the rubber flat on the plow? You ever thing of beefing it up?


----------



## mossman381

chris_morrison;1166247 said:


> When watching your video I noticed the rubber flap on your wing bends backwards. Does it leave a small strip between the rubber flat on the plow? You ever thing of beefing it up?


If you look at some of my pics you can see that it does leave a very small trail sometimes. But the rubber edge scrapes the ground better than the steel blade. Go on youtube and watch the wideout video, it will leave a small amount of snow too. I might try the wideout's edge when the ones I have wear out. Otherwise it is not really a problem.


----------



## DJ Contracting

*In cab video*

OK I finally got a video together not great but since I started the thread I should contribute something.


----------



## mossman381

The ground looks bare . We have not gotten much snow the last few weeks and a heat wave melted a lot of what we had.


----------



## DJ Contracting

mossman381;1187298 said:


> The ground looks bare . We have not gotten much snow the last few weeks and a heat wave melted a lot of what we had.


Yeah we had 52 degree weather with thunder storms over the holidays and melted most of the snow, this past week we had several 1" snowfalls so I was able to get some plowing in, as you can see the piles are way off into the grass...on a good year the piles end up just touching the parking lot.


----------



## 6.5 Chevy

here's a some from last nights 2"


----------



## Philbilly2

6.5 Chevy;1187592 said:


> here's a some from last nights 2"


Hey, 6.5

What are those mogel looking things down the right side of the first picture you posted??


----------



## 6.5 Chevy

Philbilly2;1187612 said:


> Hey, 6.5
> 
> What are those mogel looking things down the right side of the first picture you posted??


steps going down the drive way i think 
the first 3 pic are some of my accounts the last 2 are at my House


----------



## fordsup04

Good pics and vids


----------



## RN Lawncare

mossman381;1165839 said:


> Here you go DJ. My video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a few of my fav pics for the year


was that a rat in the background that ran on the bench right after you pulled out? on the video..


----------



## mossman381

RN Lawncare;1192803 said:


> was that a rat in the background that ran on the bench right after you pulled out? on the video..


No rat.  That was a plastic bag being blown by the wind.


----------



## ghunter67502

Pictures from 2010


----------



## DJ Contracting

*It's slow around here*

So here are some pic's from the snow storm we had a couple of weeks ago. In the last pic you can see how this guy has his caution light set up in his trailer hitch, the light was actually on when I took the picture...it rotates really slow.


----------



## mossman381

I would have taken more pics, but my 5th wheel camper project is pretty much taking all my time. I don't see us getting much more snow.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Yeah it won't be long to get my camper out to repair part of the floor.


----------



## mossman381

DJ Contracting;1245610 said:


> Yeah it won't be long to get my camper out to repair part of the floor.


What happened to the floor?


----------



## DJ Contracting

Water leak prior to me buying it. I used it one summer but I can't handle an uneven floor.


----------



## teamgreendude

ghunter67502;1203827 said:


> Pictures from 2010


Good a fellow kansas guy, where at you based from and whats you co. name ?


----------



## mossman381

DJ Contracting;1245628 said:


> Water leak prior to me buying it. I used it one summer but I can't handle an uneven floor.


I would never buy another camper if it had any sign of having a water leak. No matter how small it looked. Here is a link of my rebuild so far http://www.rvnetwork.com/index.php?showtopic=89853&st=0&gopid=436056&#entry436056


----------



## DJ Contracting

OK I just looked at the link and thats alot of work I hope you picked up that camper for next to nothing, good work but 6-8 months oh boy lol. Well the leak I had was loose clamps in the fresh water holding tank, nothing in the roof or walls after seeing your project thank God. On another note it looka as if I might be able to post more pictures of plowing we has a major storm brewing for tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## mossman381

DJ Contracting;1246382 said:


> OK I just looked at the link and thats alot of work I hope you picked up that camper for next to nothing, good work but 6-8 months oh boy lol. Well the leak I had was loose clamps in the fresh water holding tank, nothing in the roof or walls after seeing your project thank God. On another note it looka as if I might be able to post more pictures of plowing we has a major storm brewing for tomorrow and Monday.


I got the camper for $2000. I think it was worth it, but I was not planning to tear it that far apart. I was just going to do an interior redo 

They are calling for a big storm, but I think we are going to get mostly rain down here.


----------



## DJ Contracting

*New video*

This is from 02/22/2011 I called it Sunrise plowing


----------



## mossman381

We got around 12". No rain at all. Just wet heavy snow. I hate that kind of snow. No pics because I did most of my plowing in the dark.


----------



## DJ Contracting

mossman381;1250516 said:


> We got around 12". No rain at all. Just wet heavy snow. I hate that kind of snow. No pics because I did most of my plowing in the dark.


Yeah we had about 6" here, we had done all of the plowing the morning of the 21st & into the day. Where I shot the video was the church I attend I had called my Pastor to let him know I was waiting for the wind to let up, otherwise the parking lot would have just drifted over again, that's why it was done the day after the storm. I remember you thought you were going to get rain, but snow is good.....12" of wet snow is tough to push.


----------



## mossman381

DJ Contracting;1250721 said:


> Yeah we had about 6" here, we had done all of the plowing the morning of the 21st & into the day. Where I shot the video was the church I attend I had called my Pastor to let him know I was waiting for the wind to let up, otherwise the parking lot would have just drifted over again, that's why it was done the day after the storm. I remember you thought you were going to get rain, but snow is good.....12" of wet snow is tough to push.


I plowed everything twice. I would never be able to push 12" of the snow we just got. My brother-in-law was plowing with a dozer


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Hey mossman, how do you like that cognito leveling kit? Im thinking of buying one for my 2500HD LML but its $500.00


----------



## mossman381

DuramaxLML-42;1253893 said:


> Hey mossman, how do you like that cognito leveling kit? Im thinking of buying one for my 2500HD LML but its $500.00


I like it so far. The truck looks so much better level and my 285's clear no problem. I don't think I paid that much for my kit. I didn't get new keys. I just cranked my t-bars all the way.


----------



## ghunter67502

teamgreendude;1245728 said:


> Good a fellow kansas guy, where at you based from and whats you co. name ?


Hutchinson, Kansas Scott's Pro Landscape. Where are you based and wat's your company name.


----------



## Plow Babe

*Another day, another foot of snow.*


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Ok so i had pics of me plowing in Chicago's 2011 blizzard but the photos are too big or HD i guess to be uploaded by this cite so you guys get my ok/cruddy phone pics of some random storm in the begginning-ish of the season... About 3-5inches of wet snow.


----------



## mossman381

Are those factory rims on that 2011?


----------



## thomas206

Wow, those are some great plow pics. SO much snow. Sometimes it's harder to take pics because it's actually so white and bright so it looks all dark!


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Yes those are Factory. Those came with the truck. I bought the 20" factory ones on ebay off a guy for an amazing price.(wont say) I use the 18" ones with BFGoodrich All-terrains in the winter for traction and roll with the twenties in the summer. The All-terrains cost way too much to waste in the summer and the twenties are too big to use because of curbs...


----------



## pooleo8

Heres a vid of plowing my dads property up north with my ranger 

Took a minute to bust thru where the county trucks piled up 3 foot. lol


----------



## pooleo8

heres another


----------

